# [SOLVED] Printer offline after reboot



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got 3 computers (2 desk 1 lap) all running Windows 7. I have 2 network printers. The printers are wired to one of the desktops and the other 2 computers connect via network. The printers work fine once I add them to each computer, but once I restart, the printers appear offline on the other 2 computers even though they work fine on the desktop to which they are wired.

I've had this setup for a while and only recently this started happening. It looks like Win7 is messing with the IPs of the printers. I'm not an expert on how to find the IP addresses of the printers though and set them to static (if this indeed is the problem).

Any ideas would be helpful, it is annoying having to reinstall the printers each time I turn on the computer and want to print.

Thanks.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

Why are they wired to the computer if they are network printer? I don't understand this setup. They should be on a switch.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

The configuration you're using is that the printers are connected on one of the computers which acts as a print server. If you're losing them I'd try uninstalling the drivers on the computers which don't have the printers attached and then re-installing them with the latest versions from the manufacturers website.

To find the addresses out from a workstation try this. Click on Start, Programs and the Command Prompt, or you can click Start, Run, then type "cmd" and Enter.
This will bring up a black box with grey writing. Don't be alarmed by this. Simply type in "Ping [name]" and Enter, where [name] is the name of the machine (or printer), and if it includes spaces, must be placed in speech marks. So for example, "Ping PRN001" or "Ping "My Printer Make" ".

When you press enter, it will say "Pinging [name] (xx.xx.xx.xx)" where the xx's are the IP address.

This should work for any version of windows. The printer names can be found by checking in control panel under printers and devices.

Rgrds-Ross


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*



Phou said:


> Why are they wired to the computer if they are network printer? I don't understand this setup. They should be on a switch.


This is the setup I've been using for a while at home and it worked fine. Originally it was only one computer with two printers, and then two other computers were added. It was just easier to keep them wired in to one computer and set up network printer sharing. 



rgsalinger said:


> The configuration you're using is that the printers are connected on one of the computers which acts as a print server. If you're losing them I'd try uninstalling the drivers on the computers which don't have the printers attached and then re-installing them with the latest versions from the manufacturers website.


I guess this would be different than just allowing Windows 7 to find the drivers and install them each time? I've reinstalled the printers several times on the computers which don't have them attached.



> To find the addresses out from a workstation try this. Click on Start, Programs and the Command Prompt, or you can click Start, Run, then type "cmd" and Enter.
> This will bring up a black box with grey writing. Don't be alarmed by this. Simply type in "Ping [name]" and Enter, where [name] is the name of the machine (or printer), and if it includes spaces, must be placed in speech marks. So for example, "Ping PRN001" or "Ping "My Printer Make" ".


I actually tried this but it couldn't find and ping the printer. I will give it another shot, but is there a reason this might not work? I put the printer name in " " since there are spaces.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

Some background here, please--
1. Are all the computers running Windows 7 and what versions are you using? If you can't ping the printers that means that the network doesn't show them as resources available on the network.
2. Can you see the other computer when you go to create a full network map using control panel -> network and sharing -> network map?

Rgrds-Ross


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

Hi magictrick,

To find out the IP and Mac Addresses of all network devices including computers in your network, simply install AdvancedIP Scanner on one computer and it shd detect all IP's.

Yes, all network printers shd have Static IP assigned and not DHCP. You may change this via web interface thru the printer's IP, for ex. http://192.168.1.5 or printer's control panel screen.

Also, I would plug those printers in to your Switch or Router's LAN Ports and not to the computer. This is always a good practice, not unless those printers only support USB connection then you may connect them in your computer.


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*



rgsalinger said:


> Some background here, please--
> 1. Are all the computers running Windows 7 and what versions are you using? If you can't ping the printers that means that the network doesn't show them as resources available on the network.
> 2. Can you see the other computer when you go to create a full network map using control panel -> network and sharing -> network map?
> 
> Rgrds-Ross


1. Two of the computers are Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit. One is running Ultimate 32 bit. The printers are hooked up to one of the Win7 home premium computers.

2. I can see the other computers on the network and even log in and access content from one computer to the other. The Network Map does not show up though.



2xg said:


> Hi magictrick,
> 
> To find out the IP and Mac Addresses of all network devices including computers in your network, simply install AdvancedIP Scanner on one computer and it shd detect all IP's.


I tried running this but I don't think any of he printers showed up. It detected my computers and then some IP addresses with a blank description. I tried connecting to them but it didn't work.


So lets say the Computers are A, B and C and A is the one with the printers hooked up to it. I just used computer C to log into Computer A and then the printers all of a sudden became available and ready to access from Computer C. As if logging in made the network connection. Any thoughts?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

It's likely you'll have to install the drivers on each computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

My impression that the printer or printers are networked printers with integrated network adapter, therefore they need to plugged in to the router's LAN ports or a network switch, then you can run the Advanced IP Scanner program to detect the printer's IP.

On the other hand if the printer is connected to a computer thru a USB cable and the printer doesn't have a network adapter what you need is proper printer sharing config over your network. 

Yes, definitely download the latest and proper printer driver.

I hope that this is clear.


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*



Phou said:


> It's likely you'll have to install the drivers on each computer.


Did this, problem still exists.



2xg said:


> My impression that the printer or printers are networked printers with integrated network adapter, therefore they need to plugged in to the router's LAN ports or a network switch, then you can run the Advanced IP Scanner program to detect the printer's IP.
> 
> On the other hand if the printer is connected to a computer thru a USB cable and the printer doesn't have a network adapter what you need is proper printer sharing config over your network.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with network printers, but I examined them and there is no ethernet slot on either printer. I also downloaded and installed the latest drivers on the other computers.

How can I ensure proper printer sharing is setup?

I want to mention that the machine with the printers hooked up to it was running XP until recently. I had no problems printing during this time. The problems I think started when I got a new computer to hook up the printers to, and this new one was running Win 7. 

I always figured Windows 7 was supposed to make things easier not harder...

Any ideas on why once I login to the printer computer from another one the printers are suddenly recognized and online?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

See if this Tutorial helps, verify that all your files and printer sharing is properly setup.


> How can I ensure proper printer sharing is setup?


You shd also create the same User Name and Password on both computers from Control Panel=> User Accounts.

Post both computers ipconfig /all for review:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, choose run as Admin and press enter. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

I setup a homegroup for all 3 computers and problem seems to be fixed. Still not sure why it would work fine with XP but not in Win 7 though. I'm happy that I can print freely now without having to reinstall the printers each time.

Appreciate all the help guys, thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Printer offline after reboot*

Great news! Glad things all sorted. 


magictrick said:


> I setup a homegroup for all 3 computers and problem seems to be fixed. Still not sure why it would work fine with XP but not in Win 7 though. I'm happy that I can print freely now without having to reinstall the printers each time.
> 
> Appreciate all the help guys, thanks.


You're Welcome.


----------

